# Redakteure in Gefahr - der Bilderthread



## PCGH_Thilo (19. September 2007)

In sieben Jahren PCGH ist einiges passiert, was per Bild festgehalten wurde. Hier erfahrt ihr, was Hardware-Redakteure wirklich so in Ausübung ihres Jobs erleben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Arbeitsplatz des Chefredakteurs... Interessante Details: Das Cover der Nullnummer hängt am Schrank, die Fotolampe steht mitten im Zimmer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neulich auf der E3. Thilo Bayer trifft Rynn. Kennt die noch jemand?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das PCGH-Team anno August 2001: Manche Kollegen sehen echt noch frisch aus (Kein Vergleich zu heute) 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das PCGH-Team während eines Fotoshootings für einen Aufmacher (Oktober 2001): Selbst der Chefred. ist sich für nix zu schade.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für einen Aufmacher spannen wir selbst unsere Layouter ein (hier zu sehen: Layouter Hans). Ex-Mainboard-Gott Olli Haake ist nach seinem PCG-Intermezzo nun bei Buffed gelandet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ex-PCGH-Mann Kay Beinroth und Ex-Hardware-Lehrling Bernd Holtmann beim Härtetraining für Hardware-Redakteure anno 2003


Die neuen Volontäre Henner und Raff führen sich beim Computec-Sommerfest gut ein...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Thilo B. und Marco A. treten ebenfalls vor die Kamera. Deutlich gesitteter als die Herren Volos.


----------



## Blizzard (19. September 2007)

ihr kauft 5x das gleiche Lenkrad?
xD
und 20x50 CD(?)-Rohline?


----------



## ED101 (19. September 2007)

Nicht CD Rohlinge DISKETTEN !!!!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. September 2007)

Da kommt noch viel mehr


----------



## ED101 (19. September 2007)

War das damals nicht das erste FF Lenkrad? Ich hab die ganzen Ferien nur für das Teil gearbeitet


----------



## Oliver (19. September 2007)

Geile Frisur Lars!


----------



## |L1n3 (19. September 2007)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Da kommt noch viel mehr


Und wann ?

Nachdem ich jedes Detail aus den beiden bildern rausgequetscht habe brenne ich auf mehr 

Ja Lars .. echt hübsch .. die frisur ..


----------



## Marbus16 (19. September 2007)

Lars? Wo is Lars? Ich seh da nur n Mädel, das entfernte Ähnlickeit mit ihm hat...

*duckundwech*


----------



## Wannseesprinter (19. September 2007)

Jaa, mit der Zeit dürften sich bei fast allen Redakteuren auch die allbekannten Augenringe, die bei übermäßigen Kaffeekonsum zum Vorschein kommen, verewigt haben.

Ganz ab von den Frisuren, die sich ja in den Jahren zum Positiven gewandt haben *schleim*:
Legt ihr eigentlich bei solchen Redakteurverhältnissen -Tagen, an denen man min. im Gebäude 4 km zu Fuß geht- Wert auf Biolatschen -schlappen oder entrüsten sich alle Kollegen und verstreuen eine unwiderstehliche Note von mittelaltem Gouda?


----------



## Tentakeltyp (19. September 2007)

Lol alle noch blutjung und bereit die Welt zu erobern- geniales Foto...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. September 2007)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Jaa, mit der Zeit dürften sich bei fast allen Redakteuren auch die allbekannten Augenringe, die bei übermäßigen Kaffeekonsum zum Vorschein kommen, verewigt haben.
> 
> Ganz ab von den Frisuren, die sich ja in den Jahren zum Positiven gewandt haben *schleim*:
> Legt ihr eigentlich bei solchen Redakteurverhältnissen -Tagen, an denen man min. im Gebäude 4 km zu Fuß geht- Wert auf Biolatschen -schlappen oder entrüsten sich alle Kollegen und verstreuen eine unwiderstehliche Note von mittelaltem Gouda?



Wer läuft hier 4 Kilometer zu Fuß?


----------



## patrock84 (20. September 2007)

Ich muss mal ins OT abrutschen, aber weil ich gerade Dirk Gooding sehe, muss ich an ein Video denken: Unreal Tournament 99 vs. Q3A auf der PCaction. Da hatte ein Redakteur im Nickname den Clan-Tag "mtw", weiß da jmd. mehr?


----------



## Marbus16 (20. September 2007)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wer läuft hier 4 Kilometer zu Fuß?


Ihr nehmt dafür Segways oder lässt die Praktiakanten/Azubis laufen, stimmts?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. September 2007)

patrock84 schrieb:


> Ich muss mal ins OT abrutschen, aber weil ich gerade Dirk Gooding sehe, muss ich an ein Video denken: Unreal Tournament 99 vs. Q3A auf der PCaction. Da hatte ein Redakteur im Nickname den Clan-Tag "mtw", weiß da jmd. mehr?



Dirk Gooding und meine Wenigkeit waren bei mTw im UT-Team...


----------



## patrock84 (20. September 2007)

Dankeschön für die Aufklärung


----------



## OSI_Lars (20. September 2007)

|L1n3 schrieb:


> Und wann ?
> 
> Nachdem ich jedes Detail aus den beiden bildern rausgequetscht habe brenne ich auf mehr
> 
> Ja Lars .. echt hübsch .. die frisur ..




...ich mag euch auch...


----------



## EX_PCGH_Kay (20. September 2007)

Oh Gott - wir waren jung und brauchten das Geld. Das erste Foto ist eins der ersten PCGH-Teamfotos überhaupt. Beim Foto mit den Lenkrädern brauchten wir dringend einen Aufmacher für einen Artikel "Shoppen im Internet". Wir sind dann einfach in den Mediamarkt, haben zwei Bekannte angelabert, die mit den Wagen schieben sollen und dann das Foto gemacht. Das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## Malkav85 (20. September 2007)

Ich besitze sogar noch eins von diesen Lenkräder und es funktioniet sogar noch ^^

Selbst NfS: Most wanted lief einwandfrei damit


----------



## Hardware-Guru (20. September 2007)

Ja, großartig! Wir wollen mehr davon!


----------



## Wannseesprinter (20. September 2007)

EX_PCGH_Kay schrieb:


> Oh Gott - wir waren jung und brauchten das Geld. Das erste Foto ist eins der ersten PCGH-Teamfotos überhaupt. Beim Foto mit den Lenkrädern brauchten wir dringend einen Aufmacher für einen Artikel "Shoppen im Internet". Wir sind dann einfach in den Mediamarkt, haben zwei Bekannte angelabert, die mit den Wagen schieben sollen und dann das Foto gemacht. Das waren noch Zeiten



Das würde ich sogar für die Zukunft wieder begrüßen. Eurer Seriösität wird das doch keinen Knacks verpassen, oder?


----------



## EX_PCGH_Kay (21. September 2007)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Das würde ich sogar für die Zukunft wieder begrüßen. Eurer Seriösität wird das doch keinen Knacks verpassen, oder?


 
Das ganz sicher nicht, aber ich wie man an meinem Namen sieht, ich bin ja nicht mehr im Boot und nur noch Beobachter. Aber ich hock ja in der Nachbarredaktion, vielleicht schau ich mal rüber und motivier die Jungs zu einem wilden Fotoshooting


----------



## Wannseesprinter (21. September 2007)

EX_PCGH_Kay schrieb:


> Das ganz sicher nicht, aber ich wie man an meinem Namen sieht, ich bin ja nicht mehr im Boot und nur noch Beobachter. Aber ich hock ja in der Nachbarredaktion, vielleicht schau ich mal rüber und motivier die Jungs zu einem wilden Fotoshooting



Mit einer Hand voll Helium-Ballone samt dazugehöriger Crew und einen Camcorder lässt sich schon was anstellen. Na gut, das wäre dann aber wahrscheinlich doch etwas zu albern 

Eine Präsentation bestimmter Hardware auf besondere Art und Weise durch einen Redakteur. Das Stromschlagszenario in der Retro-Rubrik ist ja schon mal super umgesetzt worden.


----------



## Hardware-Guru (22. September 2007)

Ich wär ja auch dafür, dass man einmal pro Ausgabe was witziges macht. Zum Beispiel ein witziges Video oder einen lustigen Aufmacher. Darunter leidet die Seriösität nicht und es nimmt nicht gleich überhand.


----------



## mooo (28. September 2007)

Ja das wäre eine willkommene abwechslung, denn hardware tester sind ja schlieslich auch "nur" menschen :> einfach mal miter cam durch die ganze redaktion ladschen und alle auf frischer tat ertappen   

mfg mooo


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. September 2007)

Ach, die ersten Sidewinder Joysticks waren klasse, mit ABSTAND das beste wo je gab...

Schade das die sich nicht unter Win2k/XP programmieren lassen und nur als 'normale' Sticks nutzen lassen...
Und das die Nachfolger ******* waren...

Und das es keinen Nachfolger vom Nachfolger gab


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. September 2007)

Ich könne da meine Originaltests hochladen... Bei Bedarf


----------



## Marbus16 (29. September 2007)

Bedarf vorhanden.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (30. September 2007)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich könne da meine Originaltests hochladen... Bei Bedarf



Nur zu!


----------



## riedochs (30. September 2007)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich könne da meine Originaltests hochladen... Bei Bedarf



Bedarf ist da


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. September 2007)

NEIN, tus nicht, mir zu liebe  

Außer du hast noch 'nen alten Sidewinder in der neusten Ausführung (mit USB Adapter)...


----------



## patrock84 (30. September 2007)

> Die neuen Volontäre Henner und Raff führen sich beim Computec-Sommerfest gut ein...



War das zufällig zeitgleich mit 15 Jahre PC Games ??


Rynn war doch die Heldin von Drakan (oder wie diese 3D-Action-TombRaiderKiller-Adventure-Spiel-mitDachen hieß )


----------



## Malkav85 (30. September 2007)

Ich hab nochn alten Sidewinder mit USB  Und noch nen FF Lenkrad...ich glaub sogar die erste Version.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. September 2007)

patrock84 schrieb:


> War das zufällig zeitgleich mit 15 Jahre PC Games ??
> 
> 
> Rynn war doch die Heldin von Drakan (oder wie diese 3D-Action-TombRaiderKiller-Adventure-Spiel-mitDachen hieß )



Zweimal: Yes!


----------



## Driver (1. Oktober 2007)

ich muss schon sagen: heisse bilder. auch henner und horsti stehen euch in nichts nach


----------



## Blizzard (1. Oktober 2007)

kuhl

mehr!


----------



## Nelson (12. Oktober 2007)

Jaa wir wolln mehr!^^


----------



## Bang0o (13. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (13. Oktober 2007)

Kollege Henner übte sich bei der diesjährigen Games Convention als Marktschreier und brachte jede Menge saftige Preise an die glücklichen Gewinner. Ob er zu diesem Zeitpunkt wirklich in Gefahr war, sei dahingestellt. Fakt ist: Es hätte ihn jemand von der Seite anspringen und den feinen Preis aus den Händen reißen können.

Ich war einfach zu bequem, mich von diesem eleganten Barhocker zu erheben und ihn aus der Nähe abzulichten - daher das bunte Treiben der Pixel. 

Sorry, Henner.


----------



## Bang0o (13. Oktober 2007)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Kollege Henner übte sich bei der diesjährigen Games Convention als Marktschreier und brachte jede Menge saftige Preise an die glücklichen Gewinner. Ob er zu diesem Zeitpunkt wirklich in Gefahr war, sei dahingestellt. Fakt ist: Es hätte ihn jemand von der Seite anspringen und den feinen Preis aus den Händen reißen können.
> 
> Ich war einfach zu bequem, mich von diesem eleganten Barhocker zu erheben und ihn aus der Nähe abzulichten - daher das bunte Treiben der Pixel.
> 
> Sorry, Henner.


Dieser andere Typ links im Bild war vorher bei Asus am Stand o0


----------



## Wannseesprinter (13. Oktober 2007)

Jop, der Kollege hatte, soweit ich mich noch recht entsinne, einen Übertaktungsversuch am ASUS-Stand gewagt. Korrigiert mich, falls ich falsch liege und steinigt mich jetzt schon, weil ich den Namen des Kollegen nicht mehr im Kopf habe.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. Oktober 2007)

Das ist unser geschätzter Kollege Michael Schnetzer von Awardfabrik.de


----------



## kmf (15. Oktober 2007)

Die Nullnummer, die einzige die ich nie gesehen/gelesen habe. Nicht mal als PDF.


----------



## winhistory (22. Oktober 2007)

Die Nullnummer wäre echt mal interessant....


----------



## Wannseesprinter (17. Dezember 2007)

Jungs, ihr habt nicht zufällig noch einige alte Schinken auf Lager? Ausblicke auf ehemalige Schreibtische sind da besonders interessant.


----------



## der_schnitter (20. Dezember 2007)

Auf den Redaktionsfestplatte müssten doch noch ein paar alte Bilder vor sich rumgammeln...
Also liebe Redaktion,wir wollen Bilder und an alle PCGHX Mitglieder eine gratis Nullnummer


----------



## Gott des Stahls (20. Januar 2009)

Mich würden auch noch ein paar bilder interessieren.Vorallem da dieser Thread schon ein Jahr vor sich hin vegetiert...


----------



## darkviruz (20. Januar 2009)

yapp...besonders würde mich ja mal interessieren wie die arbeitsplätze der einzelnen redakteure aussehen


----------



## Fransen (20. Januar 2009)

darkviruz schrieb:


> yapp...besonders würde mich ja mal interessieren wie die arbeitsplätze der einzelnen redakteure aussehen



Mich auch....
Bilder der aktuellen Plätze wären cool.


----------



## klefreak (20. Januar 2009)

@ Thilo + Ryn --->Drakan, das war noch ein Game  mit einer (_)(_) ausstrahlung


----------



## Gott des Stahls (20. Januar 2009)

Also bitte lieber Thilo,gib uns mehr Bilder-und eine Nullnummer



MfG Jackass


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Januar 2009)

Ich schau mal die Tage, was ich noch auftreiben kann


----------



## NCphalon (23. Januar 2009)

fänd ich auchma gut... ma weiß ja wies in manchen redaktionen so abgeht (USB Raketenwerfer-Testvideo )


----------



## Oliver (23. Januar 2009)

Im Pearl-Katalog gibt's das Teil mittlerweile als überarbeitete Version mit Webcam.

Das schreit doch fast nach einem zweiten Video 

Gut, dass ich mir eine Wand aus Gehäusen aufgebaut habe =D


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich mir eine Wand aus Gehäusen aufgebaut habe =D


Die schützt allerdings nicht vor Querschlägern aus der Online-Fraktion.


----------



## Oliver (23. Januar 2009)

Aber vor den Praktikanten 

P.S: Total gemütliche Atmosphäre in der Redaktion um diese Uhrzeit


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Januar 2009)

Wie war das? Arbeiten, schlafen, duschen, arbeiten. Wenn dazwischen Zeit ist mal was essen. An sich ja doch irgendwie passend ... Redakteure in Gefahr  
Go on, Oli. Im Dunkeln arbeiten rockt eh, Licht ist pööhse  Ich freu mich schon aufs WE 

cYa


----------



## Oliver (23. Januar 2009)

Schlafen und duschen muss ich wohl heute überspringen ^^ 

Aber ich denke, es lohnt sich, bin mit dem derzeitigen Stand recht zufrieden


----------



## rabensang (23. Januar 2009)

Hat mein Chef mal rausgehauen:

*Echte Männer müssen stinken und tanzen tun sie auch nicht.*


----------



## Gott des Stahls (23. Januar 2009)

Ach ja...die Ultimative Entspannungszone...(Seufz)umringt von PC Gehäusen.Den Job hätte ich auch gern


----------



## Oliver (23. Januar 2009)

Entspannungszone, ja, is klar. Wenn du hintereinander 8 Systeme penibel zusammenbaust und sie direkt nach dem Test wieder zerflücken musst, macht das unendlich viel Spaß ^^


----------



## NCphalon (23. Januar 2009)

kann mir vorstellen dass es da en gewissen frustfaktor gibt^^


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Januar 2009)

So, noch mal was Neues 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (23. Januar 2009)

Man verzeihe mir diese Bemerkung.

Meine Haarlänge kommt der von Frank gleich, aber wo kommen bloß die vielen grauen Strähnen her? Die sind doch hoffentlich gefärbt, oder? Für meine grauen Haare brauche ich beim Zählen nur  ....na ja gut ...etwa 4-5 Hände


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

Ich kann jetzt nicht genau erkennen, wo die Gefahr sein soll bei den Mädchen (oder sind deren Freunde in der Nähe ).

Hey, auf dem letzten Bild ist ja Stefan Paynes Glaskugel.


----------



## NCphalon (23. Januar 2009)

Frank erinnert da so en bisschen an saruman aus hdr^^


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. Januar 2009)

Das Bild mit Lars müsste aus einer 2003er Ausgabe sein, evtl. 2004. Stöwis Kristallkugel ist einfach göttlich.   @Olli: Wie gut, dass man sich nach dem Wochenendee immer wieder in der Entspannungszone regenerieren kann.^^


----------



## Gott des Stahls (24. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Entspannungszone, ja, is klar. Wenn du hintereinander 8 Systeme penibel zusammenbaust und sie direkt nach dem Test wieder zerflücken musst, macht das unendlich viel Spaß ^^


 
Naja,nach den Problemen,die ich in den letzten Tagen mit meinem PC hatte,kommt mir dein Job doch entspannter vor^^
Auf die dauer wäre das aber wohl nichts für mich^^
Aber wie gesagt,es kommt mir so vor,und das zeigt,dass ich keine Ahnung hab^^

MfG jackass

PS:Juhu heute ist IBES-HMHR Finale!


----------



## Anästhetika (12. April 2009)

Das 4te Bild is echt klasse geworden Der Gesichtsausdruck sagt alles


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (15. November 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich mal neue Bilder?
Das Interesse daran scheint ja eigentlich ziemlich groß zu sein.


----------



## ewrtzu (21. November 2009)

Neue Bilder?


----------



## Havenger (21. November 2009)

ja thilo das is schon ne weile her auf dem 2. bild ... das sieht iwie noch so leicht teenager mäßig aus  ...

zu dem bild mit henner : ja so haben wir ihn kennen und lieben gelernt ...


----------



## Takeshi Vokuhila (24. November 2009)

Ist auf Foto #2 nicht die "Drakan-Perle"  ? Als dieses Spiel released wurde lernten meine Kumpels und ich gerade, dass Mädchen nicht in jeder Hinsicht _dooof_ sind. Die PC Action brachte dann in einer Ausgabe ein Poster von 'nem Drakan-Model (da gingen uns echt die Augen über  ) -- 'n Kumpel von mir hat das jetzt, während er auf seine Bachelorarbeit zuarbeitet, immer noch im Zimmer hängen ^^


----------



## NuVeon (4. Januar 2010)

das erste foto wann is das genau entstanden ? wäre mal geil wenn ihr eins vom allerersten redaktionstag hättet ...

also bei euch is wirklich immer ne menge action angesagt ...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. Januar 2010)

Das erste Foto ist zumindest ganz früh beim regulären Heftbetrieb entstanden. Allerdings saß die Rumpfredaktion vorher noch ein Stockwerk tiefer - das gibt es aber scheinbar keine Beweisbilder mehr.


----------



## Ahab (14. Januar 2010)

Das Foto am Anfang! Wo Vötter und Schröder anner Uhr drehen!  zu geil...


----------



## Painkiller (14. Januar 2010)

genial..... mehr davon bitte...^^


----------



## mcflops (28. Februar 2010)

ja mehr davon !!


----------



## Painkiller (16. April 2010)

Gibts mal wieder ein Bilder-Update? *Bitte*


----------



## ucbrother (16. April 2010)

Thilo Bayer trifft Rynn. Kennt die noch jemand?

Ja klar kenn ich die noch, wer nicht




Das PCGH-Team anno August 2001: Manche Kollegen sehen echt noch frisch aus (Kein Vergleich zu heute) 






Die neuen Volontäre Henner und Raff führen sich beim Computec-Sommerfest gut ein...

HAHAHA so stell ich mir das auch vor, genau so dämlich wie ich , an sowas erinnert man sich dann auch immer gerne.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (29. April 2010)

Thiloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Bitte, bitte ein paar Updates.... -.-


----------



## Jan565 (29. April 2010)

Schon stumpf manche Bilder 

Hoffentlich kommt da noch was


----------



## Painkiller (4. Mai 2010)

Sieht leider nicht so aus... Irgendwie tot der Thread, schade drum...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Mai 2010)

Immer easy, Update folgt bald.


----------



## Painkiller (4. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Immer easy, Update folgt bald.


 
Juhu


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Mai 2010)

da bin ich auch mal gespannt


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Immer easy, Update folgt bald.


 

Gibts schon was neues? Ist ja wieder ordentlich Zeit ins Land gezogen....


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Mai 2010)

So, hier mal etwas Redaktion unplugged


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Mai 2010)

Und weil es so schön war, hier gleich noch mehr Zeugs.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2010)

Also wenn die Kartons im euren Regal alle voll sind, solltet ihr euer Gebäude gut absperren. Sonst komm ich mal vorbei.... 


Immer her mit den Bildern...^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Mai 2010)

Die SplinterCell  Figur ist ja ma geil xD 

PS: die Hefte an der Wand hängen aber sehr gerade 


PPS: Kann es sein das auf dem Bild "Redakteure-in-Gefahr-1441.JPG" der Redakteur links ganz schön verzehrt ist oder ist er wirklich so "kräftig" ?  (sorry das mir grad der name nicht einfällt).


----------



## A3000T (19. Mai 2010)

Wo sind da denn nun die gefährdeten Redakteure.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Mai 2010)

Bilder her....  Wir wollen mehr..^^


----------



## A3000T (21. Mai 2010)

Na ja, ich fand mein letztes Koma spannender, macht aber nix.


----------



## Wendigo (21. Mai 2010)

Was sind das für Bilder an der Wand. Irgendwelche Auszeichnungen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So, hier mal etwas Redaktion unplugged



Der "fürsorgliche" Umgang mit Hardware ist immer wieder überzeugend


----------



## Captain Future (22. Mai 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> PPS: Kann es sein das auf dem Bild "Redakteure-in-Gefahr-1441.JPG" der Redakteur links ganz schön verzehrt ist oder ist er wirklich so "krätfig" ?  (sorry das mir grad der name nicht einfällt).


Onkel Exif sagt:
Mit 17mm-Brennweite bei Blende 2,8 und ISO 2000 als 18038. Bild einer Nikon D3 (serial 2015305) vom Objektiv mit der ID 17 35 99 2.8 2.8 ohne Blitz aufgenommen.

Also: Ja, verzerrt der linke.

P.S.:
Wo ist denn hier jemand in Gefahr?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (23. Mai 2010)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Wo ist denn hier jemand in Gefahr?



Hardware Redakteure leben Stets mit der Gefahr, von einem Mob hardwarehungriger Nerds ausgeraubt zu werden. ^^


----------



## herethic (23. Mai 2010)

Das ist der Carsten aber mal stolz auf seine Grakas 

Wer ist das beim 3.Foto(Teamfoto) ganz rechts beim Startpost?

:/ Sorry Doppelpost


----------



## Painkiller (28. Mai 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Hardware Redakteure leben Stets mit der Gefahr, von einem Mob hardwarehungriger Nerds ausgeraubt zu werden. ^^


 
 


Kommen da noch mehr Bilder, Thilo? Gibt sicher einige lustige Fotos..^^
Wir nehmen alles, solange es nix kostet....


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juni 2010)

THHHHHHIIIIILLLLOOOOO

Wir warten auf ein Update...^^ Is ja schon wieder einen Monat her...


----------



## TheRammbock (28. Juni 2010)

Unser Schmerztöter dürstet es, BigBrother reicht nicht mehr


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juli 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Unser Schmerztöter dürstet es, BigBrother reicht nicht mehr


 
Joar...^^ Thilo hat ja gesagt, es kommen noch mehr....


----------



## NCphalon (17. Juli 2010)

Wie wärs mit ner Webcam die das Treiben in der Redaktion zeigt?^^


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Juli 2010)

Eingesperrt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Juli 2010)

lol 

Wo wurde das Foto geschossen? ^^


----------



## rabensang (22. Juli 2010)

Bestimmt irgendwo auf der computex.


----------



## McZonk (22. Juli 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit ner Webcam die das Treiben in der Redaktion zeigt?^^


Wurde doch schon oft gewünscht, ist aber auf Grund von NDAs und sonstiger Secret-Hardware nicht möglich.


----------



## TwilightAngel (22. Juli 2010)

Da fehlt das Laufrad!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. Juli 2010)

*@ Fr3@k*

Computex, dieses Jahr. Und hier noch eins:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabensang (22. Juli 2010)

McZonk schrieb:


> Wurde doch schon oft gewünscht, ist aber auf Grund von NDAs und sonstiger Secret-Hardware nicht möglich.



Die Hardware kann man ja mit schwarzen Balken wegblenden


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Juli 2010)

Was macht ihr denn im Toy`s Rus`?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. Juli 2010)

Naja, auch in Taiwan gibt's gigantische Kaufhäuser. Und wir sind halt mal Samstags ne Runde in Taipeh rumgewandert.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juli 2010)

Lustige Bilder 

Aber ihr habt doch sicher noch mehr, oder!?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Naja, auch in Taiwan gibt's gigantische Kaufhäuser. Und wir sind halt mal Samstags ne Runde in Taipeh rumgewandert.



Oha bestimmt alles gefälschte Produkte, ein Wunder das Toy`s Rus richtig geschrieben wurde   

Nene nur Spaß


----------



## Painkiller (31. August 2010)

*Pust, Pust*

So, hab mal den Staub von dem Thread gepustet 

Kommt mal wieder ein Update?


----------



## Ahab (31. August 2010)

*hust röchel* Ja da kommt ne Menge hoch!  

Mehr Bilder!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. September 2010)

Tja, leider begeben sich kaum mehr Redakteure in Gefahr


----------



## Painkiller (1. September 2010)

Du kannst sie ja mit dem 1000€ XFX Maschinengewehr ähhh Grafikkarte durchs Büro jagen.  

Und ich dachte schon, es gibt ein paar lustige Aufnahmen von der GamesCom


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. September 2010)

Wir müssen mal den Threadtitel von "Redakteure in Gefahr" auf "Lustige Momente bei PCGH" ändern. 

Dann bekommen wir mehr Bilder


----------



## Painkiller (16. März 2011)

Neues Jahr - Neues Glück! 

Thiloooooo! Wir warten auf Bilder^^


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. März 2011)

Licht, der gefährlichste Totfeind überhaupt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passend dazu:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6-3DC63nGA#t=2m43s


----------



## TwilightAngel (16. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Licht, der gefährlichste Totfeind überhaupt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wie langweilig, der Herr Redakteur brennt ja nichtmal!  Wieso also ist Licht gefährlich, wenn ne Sonnenbrille schon Abhilfe schafft?  Im Moment seh ich die Gefahr nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (16. März 2011)

Wohl "Blade" nicht gesehen.  Da gibts so ein Zeug das man sich auf die Haut schmiert.^^ Dann platzt man nicht.


----------



## TwilightAngel (16. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wohl "Blade" nicht gesehen.  Da gibts so ein Zeug das man sich auf die Haut schmiert.^^ Dann platzt man nicht.


 Hm...Blade is ma mal soooo ewig her, dass ich den Mal gesehn hab. Gabs da echt sowas? Kann ich mich grad nich dran erinnern. Aber woher haben die Redakteure das dann? Mindfactory Midnighshopping Sonderaktion?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wohl "Blade" nicht gesehen.


Wir sind Daywalker


----------



## Painkiller (16. März 2011)

> Hm...Blade is ma mal soooo ewig her, dass ich den Mal gesehn hab. Gabs da echt sowas? Kann ich mich grad nich dran erinnern.



Jop... War in Blade.  Deacon Frost hatte das, um genau zu sein.



> Wir sind Daywalker


Schwarze Kleidung, Schwarze Seele und Daywalker. xD


----------



## STSLeon (16. März 2011)

Bei Marc hilft die Sonnenbrille ja schon garnichts mehr. Wie war das 24/7 Sonnenbrillenträger?


----------



## Painkiller (16. März 2011)

Fehlen nur noch ein paar Lederklamotten und er is einer aus Matrix.


----------



## Rolk (16. März 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Tja, leider begeben sich kaum mehr Redakteure in Gefahr


 
Ich wüsste jemanden der das ändern könnte.


----------



## marvinj (18. April 2011)

geniale fotos


----------



## Painkiller (6. Mai 2011)

*Ausgrab*

Gibt doch sicher noch ein paar Fotos in den Verließen von PCGH, oder?!


----------



## dgeigerd (15. Februar 2018)

Warum seh ich da keine Bilder? oder bin ich grad einfach nur zu dumm um die zu sehen


----------



## shivatar (1. November 2020)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwann nochmal die PCGH in Gefahr Videoreihe oder wurde das eingestellt? Das hat richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------

